# Staying in aransas pass



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Looking for some good places to wade around here any advice . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

No guaranty on GOOD?  Take a drive on 361/ Redfish bay causeway, wade on the right going towards Port A. Lots of places to wade but you might try Aransas pass side of Steadman island or last bridge/cut before the Harbor island.

https://www.google.com/maps/@27.8892417,-97.1239962,2560m/data=!3m1!1e3

Good Luck!


----------



## SaltyTexan (Aug 18, 2011)

This Book and DVD will give you the keys to info and locations for what you are looking for:

http://www.wadefishrockport.com/

Good reviews and reports here on that Book & DVD:

http://**********************/forums...o#Post10030109

Good Luck


----------

